# Crystal vision limited edition lense converter



## digimok (Aug 14, 2005)

I bough a crystal vision digital wide converter w/macro 0.5x55mm limited editon for my Canon 20D. I am wondering what kind of quality to expect out of this converter, is it a good one or did I get ripped off? ($400usd) 
Thanks you,


----------



## digimok (Aug 14, 2005)

help


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 14, 2005)

Does it just screw onto the front of your lens?  I'm not sure what kind of converter this is.  Show us some pictures or let us know how it works and we can help ya out a little better.


----------



## digimok (Aug 14, 2005)

yes it is the screw on kind, I think I got ripped off,so I am taking it back today.

Thanks


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah, you got ripped.    Raynox makes one that should cost you a considerable amount less.  Check out ebay and see what they have as well.


----------

